# Link to Prince Edward Island Slide Show



## Rebbetzin (Aug 27, 2012)

My daughter made this slide show from our Prince Edward Island vacation last month  

Prince Edward Island Slide Show 

I hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## Hillsvale (Aug 27, 2012)

awww, isn't that a sweet memory. I spent 16 years in PEI... I giggled at the bit within the heart because in the winter when the snow & freezing wind blasts across the very flat landscape the heart would change into an airplace and it would say take me home.

Very glad you enjoyed your visit to our Atlantis Provinces!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 28, 2012)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> awww, isn't that a sweet memory. I spent 16 years in PEI... I giggled at the bit within the heart because in the winter when the snow & freezing wind blasts across the very flat landscape the heart would change into an airplace and it would say take me home.
> 
> Very glad you enjoyed your visit to our Atlantis Provinces!


From what I hear the winters are not as bad as they used to be years ago. At least that is what we heard from the "old timers."

I lived in Anchorage Alaska for five years. Those were some of the best years of my life.


----------

